# Canon 60D Manual Mode



## DrKLP (Jul 5, 2017)

I changed my settings last night for fireworks using Manual Mode and settings recommended by my online photography course.  I changed shutter speed to 2.5 seconds and now when I go back to Aperture Priority, the long shutter speed is occurring there as well.  Help!  What did I do wrong?  It was my first time trying to shoot in Manual, so I'm sure I did something wrong but I don't know what or how to fix it so that my go-to AP works again!


----------



## tecboy (Jul 5, 2017)

Stay in manual mode.  AP will change the shutter speed automatically.


----------



## DrKLP (Jul 5, 2017)

I don't normally shoot in manual. I only used it last night for fireworks. But the 2.5 second shutter speed I set on manual mode is now also tied to my AP mode. It's not defaulting back to the auto that it was before.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 5, 2017)

where is your ISO is it manually selected or Auto ISO.


----------



## DrKLP (Jul 5, 2017)

I have it manually selected to 100 in manual mode but never touched it in AP


----------



## natethebosh (Jul 30, 2017)

That is your problem! The shutter speed is trying to compensate for the low iso. Bump the iso up to 400 or 800 and see what happens. Alternatively you could put the iso on auto. Let me know what happens


----------



## TCampbell (Aug 1, 2017)

In "manual" mode, the front wheel (the one near the shutter button) controls the shutter speed.  The rear dial controls the aperture.

In Tv mode, the front wheel still controls the shutter speed.  The rear dial controls exposure compensation (aperture is selected automatically but it will compensate if you dial in exposure compensation).

In Av mode however... the front wheel controls APERTURE and the camera controls shutter speed automatically... but will compensate on the shutter speed based on any exposure compensation (dial in any exposure compensation via the rear dial.)

Basically in Av or Tv mode the front dial controls whatever you selected as the priority and the rear dial controls exposure compensation.  

If you activate the metering system, the LCD panel (on the top of the camera) will display the exposure settings it plans to use.  E.g. point it at something bright & white and you'll likely get a short shutter duration... point it at something dark and black and you'll likely get a much longer shutter duration.


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 1, 2017)

TCampbell said:


> In "manual" mode, the front wheel (the one near the shutter button) controls the shutter speed.  The rear dial controls the aperture.
> 
> In Tv mode, the front wheel still controls the shutter speed.  The rear dial controls exposure compensation (aperture is selected automatically but it will compensate if you dial in exposure compensation).
> 
> ...



^^
 yes, in manual mode you need to set everything ... for fireworks I use the lowest ISO (100)  and a high (small) aperture
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

